# Genuine Problem: Several Fault Codes Pertaining to Camshaft



## arjun90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Fault Codes:
18405
- 18405/P1997/006551 - Friction too High; Exhaust Cam Adjustement Bank 1

16399
- 16399 - Bank 1: Camshaft B (Exhaust): Advance Setpoint not Reached (Over-Retarded) 

18406
- 18406/P1998/006552 - Friction too High; Intake Cam Adjustement Bank 2

18404
- 18404/P1996/006550 - Friction too High; Intake Cam Adjustement Bank 1

Mechanical Sounds suddenly appeared from the engine while I was on the highway today; first I thought it was coming from another vehicle, but after exiting the highway, realized it was coming from my vehicle. A bit frustrated as to where to begin and how to resolve. I do know for the last several months, for the first several seconds during cold starts, there would be characteristic rattle / squeak sounds; wasn't sure if this was pulley related, but seems like the issue built up to the point where the above mentioned fault codes surfaced. Its a little difficult to point to the direct source of the sound. 

Guidance would be greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## arjun90 (Jun 16, 2015)

I opened the timing belt covers and was distraught to see the timing belt partially torn; felt it rubbing against the timing belt cover. Could this have given rise to the fault codes disclosed in my initial post, or are the fault codes indicating further damage as a result of the timing belt failure?


----------



## arjun90 (Jun 16, 2015)

Took a picture of the timing belt failure, seems like the belt is trying to push out; a timing belt should fail like this, any idea?


----------

